# 2013 Allez



## Jim32190 (Jun 28, 2012)

I see a lot of the 2013 Allez pictures online.

Problem is, they're all SWorks branded. I really just want to get a normal, regular Allez with 105's or Tiagra's.

What's worse is that some Allez models are switching to Alloy forks. Why are we moving down the ladder in terms of parts? Shouldn't next year's models be greater, better, and stronger than made before?

Insight, please!

- J


----------



## eplanajr (May 11, 2009)

Specialized Bicycle Components

They aren't all SWorks models...Check the link (specialized website) for pics of the early release Compact. I would imagine there is a 105 and/or Tiagra model with a carbon for (like there are every year) and it will cost more than the MSRP of the Compact of $770.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Looks like it's just the base model with 2300 components that went to the alloy fork. Probably to keep the price the same as the 2012s.

FWIW, both Giant and Trek also put alloy forks on their entry level/2300 bikes.


----------



## Jim32190 (Jun 28, 2012)

The 09 Cannondale CAAD9 I used to have had an MSRP of 1150, 

(which I later sold because it was too small for me, and now i'm in the market for a new one)

... had carbon forks and seatpost. I don't like any 2012 models at all, i'm going crazy trying to find the deets on new 2013 models to either hold out, or buy now while there's anything left. Supply at my LBS's are going very low, and they can't seem to order new ones instantly, almost every company is having a hard time pushing out bikes in my region (Greater Toronto Area, Ontario)


----------

